# 12-14-08 Northern MN - 15"



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

Had the first big push of the season today, we averaged about 15" of snow and lots of wind. A few pics from a couple properties I manage.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome pics! Red truck red plow cant go wrong with that lol. That last picture is my computer new background.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

wish we had that here in central il!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

thats a sh!t Load of snow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks too cold for me!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That's a lot of snow...

nice pics...what year is that Ford?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice pictures was there any drifting ?


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Feels like springtime here, think this winter going to be like last's

Not much


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Thats alot of snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow thats alot of snow! Gv would def not know how to plow that!


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to ease into it huh. Great pics thanks.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great pics. i remember when it snowed like that here lol


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Where exactly in MN are you I am itching to get out with the sled?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;678384 said:


> Wow thats alot of snow! Gv would def not know how to plow that!


Timmy, I plow that much snow before your truck warms up!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;678467 said:


> Timmy, I plow that much snow before your truck warms up!


Well it is warmer in Hawaii!:waving:


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

grandview;678010 said:


> Looks too cold for me!


GV, it was very cold. I think the high yesterday was -10 with windchills near -40.
and -29 this morning!



bladescape2;678043 said:


> That's a lot of snow...
> Its the most that I have pushed in a long time.
> 
> nice pics...what year is that Ford?


2005



mike psd;678054 said:


> nice pictures was there any drifting ?


Quite a bit of drifting in open places. We are pretty wooded for the most part. Im lucky that most of my properties dont see too much drifting.

Thanks everyone for your comments. It was a fun day of plowing as the snow was light and rolled easy. :salute:


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice pics!! We are suppose to get 2-5" today then another storm Thursday, I really hope this trend keeps up.payup


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

we didnt get too much down here i think it was 2.4" or so at the airport but it looked like a blizzard with all the wind and its still slicker then **** down here The city {eagan} didnt start goin till about 3.45 and of coarse it was all ice by that point but hey i did get to see a good pile up on the bridge about 10 cars or so. Coming out of eden prarie to st. paul it was an hour and twenty mins for about a 15 mile section but damn thats alot of powder up there BBBBRRRRRRRAAAAAAAPPPPPPP!!!


----------



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

would you send some of that snow down to MA would ya haha


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

uniquechev;679641 said:


> would you send some of that snow down to MA would ya haha


What truck is that in your avatar?


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks cool.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

scitown;679896 said:


> What truck is that in your avatar?


Looks like an early 90's 1/2 ton chev with a 4" lift. My guess would be Trail Master, which was about the only thing available back then.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Truck! Nice Pics!

We are getting a storm right now, started a hour or so ago. Appears to be around an inch per hour.

where abouts in Northern MN?

My in-laws are in Menahga. Have a bunch of relics/freinds there and around Brainerd


----------



## MN_BR (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks! Not too far from Menahga. Park Rapids/Nevis area.
Good luck with your storm.



Case580M;680219 said:


> Nice Truck! Nice Pics!
> 
> We are getting a storm right now, started a hour or so ago. Appears to be around an inch per hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, wish wer had that here


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I had relatives in Park Rapids, could ride the wheeler through the woods behind their house to Long Lake (?). They were a few houses from The Bears Den Golf Course. My uncle worked at Renneberg Hardwoods in Menagha.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

looks like fun. Down here in the metro we havent gotten any major dumpings but we have been getting consistent snowfalls. I think I have plowed 5 times so far this december. With a lot more snow in the forecast.


----------



## golfstud88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

MN_BR;680567 said:


> Thanks! Not too far from Menahga. Park Rapids/Nevis area.
> Good luck with your storm.


My buddy has a cabin on Spider Lake. Is it true that there is a locomotive in the bottom? The story I heard is back in the logging days they laid tracks across the ice and it went for a swim. His cabin is straight across from the bar/restaurant the second one from the left as you look across from the bar.


----------

